# What kind of African Cichlids are these two???



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok here's the deal, I've read post about not buying fish from the assorted label... I didn't know and now I do... So since buying these two I want more.. But I want to stay in the same type.... So here the pics of them type and sex if know would be appreciated thanks









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

New to this here's the other









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok....first pic is a male...appears to be of the melanochromis group..don't know which one though...
other pic looks like either a juvie of i don't know what ; or a female i don't know what...
i am not much into mbuna any more and they have gone and changed all the names...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I agree with Loha. The first seems to be melanochromis. The second , to me, appears from the face to be a peacock (aulonocara species ) rather than pseudotropheus. That's my best guess.


----------



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

Yea... That's about as far as I got also...lol 
There's a guy who's pretty knowledgeable at the pet store I'm gonna take the pics to him... Just wanted to see if anyone here would know first... Thank You for trying to help


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

After looking up the scientific names you stated. I have an feeling their juveniles then? The first would more than likely be about 3"?
So the second will be convict size? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

Here's more pics of the first one if it helps any.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yes they are juvies, and the first one is definately a melanochromis.


----------



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

Yea... I just went by the LFS and he said the same...he said ill know more in a few month well like 4-6..lol so that gives me time to make a better setup cause he told me what else I can put with them....so 125Gallon here I come.. 



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They keep changing their names every other year it seems, but the first is a Melanochromis, and the second a Pseudotropheus.
Or at least they used to be.


----------



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks that helps... Now just have to wait to see which one they are with in there respective group...so until then time for reading


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

i'd bet it is an auratus...mainly because they seem to be super common in fish stores compared to the others.


----------

